# what days to take clomid to have twins ?



## sujji

Am about to start clomid 100mg, cd2-6, am more interested in twins, just a wish. Please share if you got twins/triplet in these days....


----------



## cooch

I'm not sure the day you take it would determine twins or not. It would be the dosage. The higher the dosage the more likely you'd ovulate more than one egg.


----------



## amjon

I took Letrozole days 3-7 but there is a small chance mine could be identical or due to several other "risk factors". Twins are riskier than one baby. I wouldn't specifically try for them (and did raise a concern when the doctor mentioned putting me on them but was told the risk was so small not to worry about it).


----------



## 5drops

I have never told anyone this. But I would love to have twins. I take clomid. Just did a cycle. 5-9

Waiting.........


----------



## marymoomin

Are people taking clomid specifically in order to try to fall pregnant with twins?


----------



## 5drops

marymoomin said:


> Are people taking clomid specifically in order to try to fall pregnant with twins?


I don't know about anyone else but I'm not. My ob prescribed b/c I was having issues conceiving.


----------



## mara16jade

marymoomin said:


> Are people taking clomid specifically in order to try to fall pregnant with twins?

From what I've read on other baby forums, its actually really popular. :shrug:


----------



## 5drops

Wow. The side effects are something. I ended up with pericarditis with my last pregnancy because of clomid. Medicine of any kind comes with risks. But my little one was so worth it. So trying again!!!!!


----------



## marymoomin

My dd was conceived on clomid ( my twins naturally) as I only have one Fallopian tube. From my understanding the chances of multiples on clomid are pretty low. In addition to the risk of the meds I would be considering the risk of the pregnancy.


----------



## 5drops

You'd blessed. I would like a big family. I know this is my last time pregnancy due to other issues. So although I know the odds are small if it happened I would be happy. That is just being honest. I also found out today I only ovulated on one side but that side had a cyst rupture" I was really sad. I wouldn't miracle for me. Have to wait to hear from dr about progesterone levels. May have to up my clomid. 

I'm praying. Thanks for being so open about your ectopic pregnancies. It gives me hope.


----------



## marymoomin

Never give up hope. On account of my ectopics the drs want to sterilise me. I was booked for surgery and 11 weeks before I found out I was pregnant with my first daughter. Then I had another ectopic and then had the twins naturally. Blessed doesn't describe it! But NEVER EVER give up hope. Good luck xxxxxxx


----------



## sujji

Every thing will be alright , I pray to god for you....


----------



## 5drops

Thanks guys. I appreciate the support. I don't want to bother my husband with it.


----------



## Bumblebee117

... I don't know what to say about that. I always ask people why when then say they'd love twins?! 

Have you thought about the discomfort in the pregnancy, the risks? The non stop feeding, cleaning, washing, screaming, exhaustion, expenses, etc. that comes double too?? It's not all "aw cute two babies!" 

I love having twins but I never said I wish I had twins before I did have them and I don't understand why. 

Anyways, I hope ou get what you wish for.!! And if you want twins I hope you get twins! :) xx


----------



## 5drops

Bumblebee that is sweet! Especially since you have experience. I pray continued blessings for your family.

People want them for various reasons. I don't believe it is all about someone saying you have "cute" babies for everyone. Although as I stated I can see why someone that has walked that path would feel that way. But not everyone one that has that desire has it for that reason.

But again thanks for the well wishes. At least you are not judging those that do have the desire!

By the way your babies are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## jury3

I took mine cd5-9 and am pregnant with twins. It was my second month, dosage was upped from 50 to 100mg.


----------



## sujji

This is really a thankful response i ever expected from anybody, you are awesome, Goodluck for your entire life, Thank you Bumblebee117


----------



## 5drops

Bumblebee I am on my monthly I hope this wasn't worded wrongly.


----------



## amjon

Bumblebee117 said:


> ... I don't know what to say about that. I always ask people why when then say they'd love twins?!
> 
> Have you thought about the discomfort in the pregnancy, the risks? The non stop feeding, cleaning, washing, screaming, exhaustion, expenses, etc. that comes double too?? It's not all "aw cute two babies!"
> 
> I love having twins but I never said I wish I had twins before I did have them and I don't understand why.
> 
> Anyways, I hope ou get what you wish for.!! And if you want twins I hope you get twins! :) xx

I was thrilled with twins. I didn't like that they increased my risk factor, but pregnancy for me is NOT easy in any way. I have to take Lovenox shots from when I find out I'm pregnant until 6 weeks PP and also found out I needed insulin starting at 8 weeks until delivery. Twins means half the shots as I get two babies from one pregnancy. I secretly hope we have twin girls next, but also know I am at an increased risk from the CS I had to have with the boys. (And I did express concern about adding the risk multiples bring when my doctor brought up Letrozole to help with my recurrent MC. He assured me the chance was so small I didn't need to worry about it. ;) - Apparently mother's intuition is stronger than doctor's statistics.)


----------



## 5drops

Thanks Amjon. I start my 2nd round of 50 mg tomorrow. I'm nervous hoping it works for me. No BFP first cycle.


----------



## amjon

5drops said:


> Thanks Amjon. I start my 2nd round of 50 mg tomorrow. I'm nervous hoping it works for me. No BFP first cycle.

I got pregnant with the twins my 2nd Letrozole cycle. The first I did days 4-8 though and it didn't seem right so I called the doctor and took him up on his offer of drugs.


----------

